# Barking puppy



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Every evening after our walk, even if he has been out for hours Humphrey barks and barks and barks. I've given him kongs, bones, toys but he seems to tire of these after 5/10 mins and then he just barks for 30 mins to an hour before he settles. He gets loads of exercise on and off the leash and I try to keep him stimulate by playing find it and things like that. He doesn't do this after his morning walk. Any ideas????


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

It sounds like he is fighting to stay awake like an overtired toddler.


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

I thought this but it goes on for hours, were at three hours and counting tonight


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I had really hoped that others would have chimed in with ideas. Savannah didn’t bark; she _whined_. With that said, here’s what worked for us and what didn’t. Ultimately, she just grew out of it. 

What didn’t work: Ignoring her until she stopped whining – she just whined and then stopped and whined and then stopped. Whining back at her – that was great fun for her! Getting frustrated or raising my voice – it just amped her up even more.

What worked (at least some times): Distracting her with something or someone she hasn’t seen in a while. Sitting and talking softly to her. Asking her when she whined if she wanted to be brushed or have her nails trimmed (that one only worked for a bit). The best thing I did was establish a routine. Once she learned the routine, she would only whine when I deviated from it. That worked in the morning for getting ready for work and in the evening for coming home. It also worked after walks. It didn’t work anytime the day was more fluid, for instance, at work or in the evening after dinner when activities were more varied. A word of caution; vizslas can tell time. If dinner was even 15 minutes late, she would whine to let me know.

I hope this helps and that since I’ve bumped the thread some folks who had barking puppies will provide some insight.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

You also might try covering him (head included) with an old bath towel that you don't mind him chewing.


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks guys, will try all of these


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Clicker training worked for us. Our puppy when bored used to bark non-stop for an hour. We clicked and treated him when the puppy stopped barking. Then offered an activity, something interesting to do.


----------

